# Honda eu2000 startup



## Pool_shark_dc (Feb 18, 2018)

So it seems like every spring I have an issue getting mine started. I use it a bunch throughout the soring and summer. In the fall I change oil, add sea foam to gas and done. Stored in heated garage. In the spring it takes FOREVER of pulling to get it started. Any ideas why? Or how to fix?


----------



## KRE (Nov 29, 2011)

When you put it away for more than 2-3 months always run all the fuel out of the carb. Turn off the fuel an when it starts slowing down choke it to pull the last of the fuel out of it. I have had units set for 1 year + that would start on the second pull every time. Treat the fuel, only use 100% gas, an when you turn on the fuel valve again wait about 2-3 minutes. Leaving the last bit of fuel in the carb is a issue, Never leave the carb full longer than 2-3 weeks if it is other than treated 100% gas,. Ethanol fuel is like the Grim Reaper to small engines.


----------



## Pool_shark_dc (Feb 18, 2018)

Ok so I guess I didn't see a shut off valve. Gotta put one in?


----------



## jkingrph (Sep 18, 2017)

+1 on ethanol free gas. I use it in everything except the car, mainly because it's about 35 miles round trip to buy and it's out of the way for regular use. I usually buy 30-40 gal at a time, when bad weather is forecast, and generally use it through the summer in my lawn mower. A couple of days ago I needed my chain saw which is about 30 years old, filled it up, about 3 pulls and it started. Always empty the tank after finishing up with it and then start to run carb dry.

Look here for list of ethanol free gas stations in the US

https://www.pure-gas.org/


----------

